# Tina's Kiddos!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

For anyone who missed the birth here is the video:





Pictures of the kiddos: 
The black one is the girl and we named her Phoenix Rising Black Beauty :thumb: 
The buckling is buckskin.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh how precious!! Yayy for video, your awesome. Congrats again!!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Soooo adorable!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! You are getting me excited for my kids. I have girls due from Feb 11 to Feb 14.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Gorgeous babies Ashley!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

They are super cute!!! I love the fur around the nose ")


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

So adorable! I love that little buckling....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are so cute...a big congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Gorgeous!    Love the buckling, he's my favorite color! :drool: Are you keeping the doeling?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, we are keeping the doeling.  Tina is getting up there in years, so no idea how many more we will get. 

The buckling is going to be a herd sire over at serfling farm in SD.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I LOVE THEM!! Me and my mom were freaking out during the birth LOL but I knew you could handle it!!

Congrats! That doeling is SO cute! And the buckling is my favorite color


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

SO FLIPPIN CUTE!!! I love Beauty's name  
And what a great outcome for that little buckling :thumb:

Congrats :stars: :stars:


----------

